# Betta



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2012)

I have never kept betta before and was wondering if you can keep a male and 3 females together, or just keep them seperate, because i understand that male are very agressive towards other fish. I plan on dividing a 75 gal tank into 3 parts. Like *







.

* I hope That worked


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would not suggest it no matter the size of tank. Many males will chase the females to the point of exhaustion. He will most likely spawn one then can severely injure her and the others because he would be protecting his fry.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with our betta expert 

Rick


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

The other thing that can happen(and might actually be the more likely occurance) is that the females will gang up on the male and tear him to pieces and then do the same to each other. People underestimate the aggressiveness of female bettas. I have had more damage done by females than males. A divided tank is a good option just make sure the dividers are really secure and that you have a good lid. A 75 divided for 4 bettas will let them each have a huge section to themselves.


----------

